

Show HN: Explore tilings of the hyperbolic plane by moving the mouse - tim_hutton
https://github.com/timhutton/hyperplay

======
JonnieCache
This reminds me of Roger Penrose's spacetime diagrams.

[http://copaseticflow.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/nine-notes-
about...](http://copaseticflow.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/nine-notes-about-
penrose-and-escher.html)

------
ozh
Mesmerizing. I wish I could stop the spinning though.

~~~
tim_hutton
Sure. Download the index.html and run it locally. Comment out line 259:
//setInterval( animate, 20 );

~~~
akjetma
in the inspector,

> for (var i=1; i<99999; i++) clearInterval(i);

or, in this case,

> clearInterval(1);

works

------
ErikRogneby
I appreciated the "what the heck am I looking at?" section. Very smooth.

------
hcarvalhoalves
So, I can only create perfect solids with some numbers of sides (3 and 5). Why
is that? Some symmetry caused by having 3 dimensions?

~~~
heckentreu
Don't forget the cube with quadratic sides. In general these are called
platonic solids [1] and there are only 5 of them. Why only 5 ? It has to do
with angles and how you can unfold such a solid. (so it's somewhat caused by
getting something from 3d-space into the 2d-plane)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platonic_solid](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platonic_solid)

~~~
tim_hutton
Also, it's not just about the angles. It's about the number of connections
between vertices too. There just aren't any other solutions.

To convince yourself, here's a fun game you can try with pencil and paper:
[http://ferkeltongs.livejournal.com/28364.html](http://ferkeltongs.livejournal.com/28364.html)
(disclosure: that's my blog)

------
robinhoodexe
Very nice!

